# terraria join problem



## DiX-O (5. August 2011)

hey ho leute,
ich hab seit kurzen terraria und wollte jetzt auch anfangen mit ein paar kumpels online zu spielen, aber ich kann mich nicht mit dem server  verbinden. wir alle nutzen hamachi als netzwekprogramm.

meine fragen:
wie kann ich auf den server joinen?
oder was ist ein anderes netzwerkprogramm?


Thanks DiX-O


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (6. August 2011)

Du solltest dir Minecraft kaufen , und Hamachi funktioniert leider auch nur wenn es will.
Würde mal alle Antivirenprogramme ausmachen.


----------



## johnexus (16. Februar 2012)

LOL. Sicher läuft das. Check einfach deine Firewallrules...
Port 7777 muss auf TCP und UDP freigegeben sein.


----------

